# MEMBERS EXPERIENCES > OVER 40 FORUM >  1st Cycle: Age 38 IT'S ON!

## superluckycat

A week into it now, strength going up, pumps like crazy! Not really that was just in my head. 

Cycle:
Week 1: Sust 250mg eod starting last Wednesday for a 1000mg frontload and to get some fast acting prop in my system

Weeks 2-10: Test Cyp 400mg/week

May add some winnie last 4 weeks at 50mg eod, we'll see. Or just save it for my next cycle.

PCT: Plenty of Clomid and Nolvadex on hand.

Stats:
38 y.o.
5' 9"
175 lbs
BF 11%

I understand my size isn't up to bodybuilding standards but I've been sports training for 20+ years, weights included and recently got into boxing but am doing a cycle in the off season to add some quality mass.

Will try to keep all us old guys posted on my progress.

----------


## vic99

At a boy. I started back at 34. I was feeling like shit and tired and getting soft. Now I cycle and cruise the rest of the time. HCG . Right now cutting with low does of test e and tren a. Sure nice to feel strong and viable again.

----------


## cj1capp

keep us updated, and good luck.

----------


## superluckycat

Test flu absolutely kicked my arse. I mean bad. Could barely make it to work let alone the gym (still forced myself though.)

Think I'm pretty much over it now, felt OK today. Still want to live on whey shakes though?

Anyway, even after that mess of shite still actually gaining.

Weight: 180#
Pure strength hasn't increased, that I can tell (though I haven't really tested it.)

BUT. My 8 rep weights have gone up bigtime. I don't go below that now cause the pump is the shiite :Smilie: 

Anyway, the flu was a downer but I bet I'll be pleased with the rest. Tee Hee.

----------


## superluckycat

Oh forgot to add. Dropped the Cyp. back to 400mg/wk after the awsome flu experience. Shouldv'e take other's advice and not done that frontload.

----------


## IBdmfkr

No offense and I don't disagree with you cycling but 20+ years of training and you tapped out at 175lbs?

Either your diet/training or both are way off, otherwise you must not have been lifting or dedicated consistantly over the years.

----------


## Pac8541

Best of luck to you. I did my first at 38 as well and it was an education on many fronts. I'm here to stay probably for the rest of my life at one level or another. Nice feeling like you used, isn't it? Take nothing for granted...

----------


## superluckycat

> No offense and I don't disagree with you cycling but 20+ years of training and you tapped out at 175lbs?
> 
> Either your diet/training or both are way off, otherwise you must not have been lifting or dedicated consistantly over the years.


No, not 20 years of dedicated bodybuiling other sports also. Boxing being the most recent. Still lifted but man I dare anyone to gain mass boxing and running 5 days a week. When I first got into it big time I was 149 lbs!

Test flu (or real flu) is pretty much over and time for some real training.

Current Stats Week 3:
180 lbs. up 5 lbs even with the flu
Strength up, but especially my recovery time between sets, I feel like I don't need any recovery time at all.

----------


## Gearhead007

ssssssssssssssss

----------


## superluckycat

> Stay with it. I did my first cycle at 38.
> 
> Good luck!


Right on.

----------


## superluckycat

Day 20

Weight: 180 lbs

Just took a shot, don't see what the big effing deal is, easy as pie. Anyway:
Flu over. Trying to eat more food instead of 8 whey shakes a day.

Lunch: Ran 2 miles

P.M. Chest & (Light) Arms:

Incline Bench: WU 185x5 225x5 245x3 225x4
DB Slight incline bench: 70x5 80x5 90x5 75x6
Hammer wide press: 225x8 225x8 275x8
Incline Flyes: 45x8 45x8
Dips: 10 10 10 10 Deeep!
Superset with
B Bell Curls: 4x12

Felt freakin great. New PR for inclines.

Later,

the lucky cat

----------


## superluckycat

Pretty sore from working chest yesterday.

Diet: Getting better after flu. Getting about 350g protien/day + 3000 cals

Back Tonight - No run at lunch

Wide Pull Ups: 3x8 slow stretch warm up
reverse grip bent rows: 10x115 8x135 8x155 7x185
narrow grip pullups: 3x8
Hammer Strength low row: 3x8 205
Deadlifts: 8x135 8x205 and that was plenty

Trying to swallow my ego and really concentrate on form. You can just feel feel those target muscles pumping up. I'm diggin' it :Smilie:

----------


## superluckycat

> At a boy. I started back at 34. I was feeling like shit and tired and getting soft. Now I cycle and cruise the rest of the time. HCG. Right now cutting with low does of test e and tren a. Sure nice to feel strong and viable again.


I'm doing a similar cutting/sports/strength oriented cycle this spring. I was thinking Test, Winny and something else, and suggestions welcome.

----------


## superluckycat

Weight 182
So sore.
Can definitely notice some good size gains, especially in my arms and shoulders.
No gyno zits or other bs, yet.
Not retaining much water, yet.

No run today again. I noticed I'm definitely putting on some fat around my gut. But I went from at least an hour of hard cardio a day to about sheeyit right now. Oh well "I'm bulking"

Shoulders & Arms (Light) 

Side Laterals: 15x15 20x12 30x8 30x8 warm up
Machine shoulder press: 4x8-10 (weight means shit on those things)
Bent rear lateral raises: 4x12-15 w/ 15 pounders good form
Superset with:
Dumbell lying tri ext: 20x15 30x10 30x10 30x10
Front Lat Raises: 4x8-10 w/20's
SupSet w/
Machine Preachers: 4x8 (again weight means shit, just the burn)

Quick and dirty workout.

Later

----------


## superluckycat

Weight: 184
Starting to hold some water.
Still no gyno.

Thursday:
Lunch: Boxer jog w/ rope skipping and sit ups - 30 mins
Night: Legs
Smith Squats: 4x12 135
Machine leg press: 3x12 200
Leg Ext: 2x12
Leg Curl: 2x10
Romanian Dead Lift: 10-95 12-135
Seated Calf: 2x15 180

Took a shot last night. Feel kind of fluey and strung out this morning.

Later

----------


## Motobro

Do you have any anti-estrogen stuff on hand i.e. Liquidex from Lion. That might keep you from bloating up real bad.

----------


## superluckycat

> Do you have any anti-estrogen stuff on hand i.e. Liquidex from Lion. That might keep you from bloating up real bad.


Just Nolva & Clomid. I was really lean before this cycle. My family will notice at x-mas but its not that noticeable, YET. And I have bulked in the past.

Must be that newer better creatine.

----------


## Motobro

ethylene ester.....right! 
Powerful stuff

----------


## Gearhead007

lllllllllllllllllllllllll

----------


## superluckycat

Yesterday: Off

Weight: 185 up 10 since start

Saturday:

Shoulders/Arms - Heavy

Smith Machine Military Press: WU 135x8 185x6 205x5 225x3
Seated D. Bell Press: 5x50 5x60 5x70
Machine Shoulder Press: 3x8 110
Lying Tricep Extensions: WU 8x75 8x95 6x105 6x105
Superset with
EZ Bar Curls: WU 8x75 6x95 5x105 5x105

Still trying to maintain excellent form and feel the pump.

Just over a month now and it seems to be working. :Smilie:  Up 10 in weight and all my lifts are definitely going up. Can't wait till it really kicks in.

Plus, is it just me or can women smell Test on you? I've been a popular boy lately.

----------


## Gearhead007

mmmmmmmmmmmmmm

----------


## stayinstacked

> No offense and I don't disagree with you cycling but 20+ years of training and you tapped out at 175lbs?
> 
> Either your diet/training or both are way off, otherwise you must not have been lifting or dedicated consistantly over the years.



let him cycle, old bastard is almost dead anyways,hahahhaha

----------


## superluckycat

> let him cycle, old bastard is almost dead anyways,hahahhaha


You could possibly be proven quite mistaken if we ever got in the the ring and threw some hands :Smilie:

----------


## stayinstacked

> You could possibly be proven quite mistaken if we ever got in the the ring and threw some hands


LET'S GIT' IT ON!!! I'm just playing man, good luck with your cycle, and no your not old

----------


## superluckycat

My first long ass post never posted. Great.

----------


## superluckycat

Tue 12/26 - Chest & Back Superset

Incline Bench Press: 8-135 8-135 5-185 5-205 7-225
SS with:
Lat Pull Downs: 5x12-7 weight: till I got a good pump

Reverse Grip Bent Rows: 12-95 8-135 8-135 7-185
SS with:
Dips: 12 12 10-25 8-35

Hammer Strength Wide Press: 8x225 6x275
SS with:
Narrow Grip Pull Ups: 8 8

Hammer Strength Bench: 225 by 1 or 2 :Smilie:  135 x 15
SS with:
Hammer Strength Low Rows: 225x8 225x8

Needless to say; crazy pump. Thought I was going to explode. Always been one my favorite workouts.

Later

----------


## superluckycat

Wed 12/27

*Weight: 188 lbs. up 13 lbs in 5 weeks*

Start of 5th week. The test is really kicking in. Appetite coming back with a vengeance. No gyno. Feel a little bloated, though.

Family commented on my size gains at x-mas. My sister said: "Your arms and neck are huge!" I doubt anyone even had a clue though. :Wink: 

Bombed out from yesterdays workout. That one's a killer.

Wednesday: Shoulders & Arms (Light)

Giant Set. No rest between exercises:

Dumbell Side Lateral Raises: 8-8-10-12 20lbs
Machine Shoulder Press: 8-8-6-6 weight: medium weight
Tricep Pushdowns: 5x10-15 medium weight
Machine Preacher Curl: 5x8-12 medium weight

Dumb Bell Bent Lateral Raises: 3x15 15lbs
SS With:
Front Lateral Raises: 3x8 15lbs

Its hard to force yourself not to overtrain, I definitely could have kept going then paid for the next day of course.

Later

----------


## superluckycat

Started 10mg Nolva tonight. Will take till the bloat goes away. I felt like a lard-ass bloated trucker right after the buffet at Denny's. Bloat's too much and I want absolutely no chance of gyno. I'll take the chance of sacrificing some gains instead. ]

I'm gaining mass more for sports than bodybuilding. And to look good. Oh wait, that is bodybuilding. :Smilie: 

Later

----------


## superluckycat

Thursday 12/28

Weight: 188lbs

Drank and stayed up late doing bad things last night, so feeling less than stellar today.

Legs:
Smith Squats: 15 12 8x135 8x185 6x225
Machine Leg Press: 10x205 12x205
Leg Extensions: 2x10
SS with
Leg Curls: 2x10
Romanian Deadlift: 10x95 12x135
Seated Calf: 3x15 180lbs

Now time to die.

----------


## superluckycat

Thursday: 12/28
Test Cyp: 200mg
Nolva: 10mg
Crack: 2 grams for weight cutting. Just seeing if you're reading this boring shit. :Smilie: 

MMMMM! Test Good!

----------


## superluckycat

Friday 12/29

Weight: 186lbs The nolva may be cutting some water already?

Shoulders & Arms - Heavy:

Smith Mil Press: WU 8x135 8x185 3x225
DB Press: 8x50 6x60 6x70 7x70
Machine Shoulder Press: 3x8 110lbs
Lying Tricep Extension: WU 10x75 8x95 8x95 6x115
Superset with: 
EZ Bar Curl: WU 8x75 6x95 6x95 5x115
Rear Delt Machine: 3x10 110lbs

Feeling a lot bigger and stronger.

----------


## jayb53guy

keep it up! I'm 35 and teetering on the fence as to do it or not. I have always gotten by on my diet, and some cheap HGH. Keep us posted!

----------


## superluckycat

Monday 1/1/07

Weight: 188lbs

Chest:

Incline B Bell Bench: 2x8-135 5-185 5-205 3-245 6-225
15 Deg. Inc. D Bell Bench: 6-70 5-80 5-90 6-80
Hammer Wide Presses: 8-160 8-210 7-260
Dips: 8 8 8 8
Superset with:
B Bell Curls: 4x10

Not outstanding, but I'll take it.

----------


## shark333

test is cool im 36 and like u im lovin it and so is my women..............good luck to u .

----------


## jwandmore

i powerlifted for26 years 148s and 165s drug free. i did my firet cycle 3 years ago, my friends at the gym said dad, do a 12 week cycle of sus 250, thats a starter cycle. twice a week 250mg. my god, it was the best thing ive ever done. nothing happoned for almost 2 weeks then shit it was on. since then ive thied single blend test and it is not the same as s250. i did s250 for 10 weeksthen stopped. did not even use nolvadex , never had no sex problems. thanks jwandmore

----------


## shark333

no problems here either.

----------


## Mighty Joe

Bro, There are older guys on here than you by far! But the best advise I can give is get a baseline bloodwork done before you cycle. Its always best to know where you are at before ya start this stuff, so when you are off and recovering you know where you should be. Good Luck and stay safe.

MJ

----------


## superluckycat

Tue 1/2/07 - Off

Wed 1/3/07

Weight: 186lbs

10 mg Nolva this morning, trying eod, seems to be working.

Lunch: Cardio

20 mins: Shadow box jog; superset with 4 x 30 crunches x 1 min rope skipping. About an 1/8 mile jog between sets. Throwing constant combinations while running. Takes the piss out of you fast.

Night: Back/Box/Cardio

Still really concentrating on form and burn. Deflates your ego quick. I can ususally do 15 decent form pull ups minimum.

Wide Grip Pull Ups: 4 x 8 deep stretch, slow, hold at the top, oh yeah
Reverse Grip Bent Rows: 8-135, 8-135, 6-185, 8-185
Narrow Grip Pull Ups: 6, 6, 5x25lbs
Smith Low Rows: 8-205, 8-225, 8-255
Dead Lifts: 8-135, 6-185, 8-225

BOX: Keeping it easy

12.5 mins - moderately intense 2 min on 30 sec off
2 Rounds Shadow
3 Rounds Heavy bag. Throwing repeated power combinations for some intense cardio

Puffing like an 18 year old. :Smilie:  Man my cardio has went to shit. To bad you can't have the best of both worlds.

Man do I cramp on this shit. My hands, hams, whatever.

Strength still going up nicely.

Appetite still not the best. Just stuffing it down then feeling ill.

----------


## superluckycat

Thursday 1/4/07

Weight: 188lbs 

Lunch: 12 mins jogging and shadow boxing

Night: Legs

Bike: 5 min WU
Smith Squats WU: 8x135, 8x135, 10x135, 15x135
Leg Press: 225x15 315x10 405x8
Romanian Deadlift: 8x95, 8x135, 8x135
Leg Extensions: 12x130, 12x150
Superset with:
Leg Curls: 10x50, 10x70
Seated Calf Raises: 5x12
Bike: 4x30 second all-out standing intervals on the hardest setting with 1 minute recovery time between. PUMPVILLE.

A little sore today.

----------


## superluckycat

Friday 1/5/07: Off

Saturday 1/6/07

Weight: Forgot to weigh myself at the gym

Night: Shoulders & Arms

Shoulders:

Smith Machine Military Press: WU 8x135 8x135 6x185 6x205 5x225
Seateed Dumb Bell Press: 8x50 6x60 6x60 (Shldrs already fried from militarys)
Rear Delt Machine: 8x120 8x130 8x140
Superset With
D Bell Side Lateral Raise: 8x25 8x25 8x25

Arms:

Lying Tricep Extensions: WU 10x75 8x95 8x95
Superset With
EZ bar Curls: WU 7x75 6x95 6x95
Cable Tricep Pushdowns: 3x8 80 pounds
SS With
D. Bell Curls: 3x5 40 pounders

The pumps get so intense to the point of being painful when I work the smaller muscle groups. That's when I decide I've done enough sets.

One thing I have learned at my age: Less is usually more when it comes to weight training. I prefer intensity over volume. I sweat like a whore and pant like a dog :Smilie:  I also take 30 to 90 second breaks between sets depending on the exercise.

Later Bro's

----------


## superluckycat

Please delete

----------


## superluckycat

Sunday 1/7/07

Weight: 186

Boxing Workout: 30 mins

2 min Rds. 30 sec Rest

4xShadow
4xHeavyBag Work
2xdouble End Bag
1xRope
1xShadow - Footwork and Jabs

Cardio isn't what it used be. But I also couldn't incline bench 225 for 10 reps :Smilie:

----------


## superluckycat

Monday 1/8/07

Weight: 188

Lunch: 20 mins cardio

My usual boxer jog with rope & crunches thrown in. Some squat jumps at the end.

Night: Off. Sore, tired, bloated. Gotta get some Gas-X!

Need a rest day. Tri's are still sore from Sat. and pulled something in my shoulder also (minor) figure I'll give it a day.

Ahhdios

----------


## STB

Good log.

Keep plugging brother.


Bluesman

----------


## superluckycat

Tuesday 1/9/07

Weight: 189lbs

Lunch: Cardio - 20 mins roadwork

Chest:

Incline Bench: 2x8-135 5-185 5-205 4-245 7-225
Dumb Bell Bench: 6-60 6-70 6-80 4-90
Hammer Wide Presses: 3x6-8
Hammer Incline Bench: 2x8
Dips: 7 7 7
Superset with:
B Bell Curls: 3x12

So pumped I could only get 7 freaking dips, crazy.

Still feel bloated most of the time. Clothes are starting to get too small now. I might lift my way into a whole new wardrobe.

Later

----------


## superluckycat

Wednesday 1/10/07

Weight: 191

Workouts just keep getting better and more intense, focused like crazy.

Incline Bench:
Start of cycle: 3x225
Now: 4x245 10x225 

Got my first zit today and it was on my shoulder not my back. Luckily, I'm not prone to acne.

Have that bloated gassy feeling still. Guess its just a side effect of me and test. Finally got some Gas-x.

Still holding a lot of water. Especially around the waist. None of my damn pants fit anymore.

Balls have shrunk a little.

Sex drive is through the roof.

Summary: Starting 7th week of cycle. Getting bigger everywhere. Even muscle groups I don't work directly like neck and forearms.

Lifts: Max reps at a working weight - up about 6 reps average since beginning of cycle. Max weight - up about 20%? I never max out, so its hard to estimate.

----------


## superluckycat

Wednesday 1/10/07

Weight: 191

Lunch: Cardio - 30 mins 4 X 30 abs and 2 mins of rope skipping combined with run/throw yo' hands in between. 4 x 10 Jump Squats onto a picnic table after.

Night: Back

Wide Grip Pull Ups: 6 8 8 8x25lbs
Reverse Grip Bent Rows: 2x6-135 6-185 10-185
Close Grip Pull Ups: 6 6 5x25lbs
Hammer Low Row: 6-225 6-225 8-275
Dead Lifts: 8-135 8-185 12-185 (short rest, last set was a killer, close to puking)

Leder Hosen

----------


## superluckycat

Thursday 1/11/07

Weight: 189

Active Recovery Day

Lunch: Cardio - 15 mins run/shadowbox easy

----------


## superluckycat

Friday 1/12/07

Weight: 189

OFF

Snowstorm. 

Plus with my sex drive being what it is, I was up late, and up early again for another session. There are definitely 2 more happy people because of Test :Smilie: 

I feel guilty when I miss a day. But, sometimes its good. One friend told me it's its very hard to overtrain on cycle. That's bullshit.

Guess its Legs, Shoulders and Arms tomorrow (talk about overtraining) :Smilie: 

Later

----------


## superluckycat

Saturday 1/13/07

Weight: 188 lbs

Shoulders/Arms

Smith Machine Military Press: 8-135 8-135 6-205 7-225
Seated D. Bell Presses: 6-50 6-60 6-75
Cybex Shoulder Press: 8 8
Lying Tricep Extensions: 8-75 8-75 8-95 8-100
SS with:
EZ Bar Curl: 6-75 6-75 6-95 8-100
SS with:
Rear Delt Machine: 4x8 (Rear delts are a serious weak point. I think I was born without them :Wink: 
Tricep Cable Pushdowns: 3x8 100's
SS with:
D. Bell Curls: 3x6-8 40's
4x$20 Rocks. Superset with 20 Rep Squats. Trying to make my heart explode right out of my f'ing chest. Still seeing if anyone reads this crap.

Later

----------


## superluckycat

Tuesday 1/16/07

Weight: 188lbs

Not putting on anymore weight but strength still going up. I really need to eat more. I'm eating really clean like always and getiing about 300g's of protien a day at least and probably 2750 calories. But I'm kind of getting a gut (compared to usual.) And I don't dig that.

Lunch: Off - Too freaking cold outside to run.

Chest:

Incline Bench: 2x8-135 5-185 5-205 5-245 - Up one more rep for 245#
Dumb Bell 15 Degree Incline Bench: 6-70 6-80 5-90 - Up to the 90's now
Hammer Strength Wide Presses: 3x8 - I love that machine. Lower and outer pec burner!
Dips: 8,12
Superset with:
B Bell Curls: 2x12
Explosive Pushups: 15,12
Superset with:
B Bell Curls: 2x12

Later

----------


## superluckycat

Wednesday 1/17/07

Either it was just an off day or my strength and stamina are going down already since I spilled the rest of my test. Last shot of Cyp was on the 11th, so its been a week now. I still should have quite a bit left in my system though. Plus the Winny I started.

Weight: 188

Lunch: Cardio - 10 min run 5 min rope skipping 4xcrunches.

Night: Back

Chins: 8 6 6 8x35lbs
Reverse Grip Bent Rows: 8-135 8-135 6-185 10-155
Wide Grip Lat Pull Down: 3x8
Hammer Low Row: 8-225 8-225 8-275
Dead Lifts: 10-135 10-185

----------


## superluckycat

Thursday 1/18/07

Weight: 189 lbs

Re-injured my lower back doing the dead's yesterday. Sucks. Re-occurring injury since I was about 21. I just did arms today because it hurts to walk or bend alot. Yee haw.

I don't worry too much about recording the weight on arms because who cares? (Unless you're curling 185) I almost never work arms by themselves.

Tri Pushdown: 5x8-12
SS With:
Mach. Preacher: 5x8
Dumb Bell Lying Tri Ext. 3x10-12
SS With:
Incline Dumb Bell Curls: 3x8
Dumb Bell Tri Kickbacks:1x12
Dumb Bell Conc. Curls: 1x10



Arms:

----------


## superluckycat

Friday 1/19/07

Back ****ed up so no Legs today.

----------


## superluckycat

Saturday 1/20/07

Weight: 185 the winny is drying me out already

Shoulders & Light Legs (because of the back injury)

Machine Shoulder Press: 5x5-12 up to 200lbs
DB SIde Laterals: 5x8-12
SS With:
Leg Extensions: 5x12
SS With:
Leg Curls: 5x10

I then proceeded to PUKE MY GUTS OUT and that was the end of the workout.

----------


## superluckycat

Wednesday 1/24/07

First time back at it since I wrenched my back doing deads. I hate injuries.

Weight 187

Lunch: 15 min run

Chest & Back

Incline Bench Press: 8x135 8x135 5x185 4x245
SS with:
Wide Grip Pull Ups: 7 7 7x25 7x25

15 Degree Incline DB Press: 6x70 6x80 7x80
SS with:
Hammer Low Rows: 6x225 6x225 9x275

Hammer Strength Wide Press: 8x225 8x225 9x275
SS with:
Hammer Strength High Row: 8x225 8x225 10x275

Chins: 8 8
SS with:
Push Ups: 2 sets to exhaustion

----------


## superluckycat

Wednesday 1/24/07

WOW! Been off the Test Cyp. 2 days shy of 3 weeks now and still feel it like crazy. And I decided not to run the Winny. My cycle ended up only being 7 weeks because of my dumbass spilling (exploding) all my Cyp. 

Weight 187

Lunch: 20 min. run

Arms:

Skull Crushers w/Olympic Bar: 12xbar 12xbar 8x65 10x95
SS w/
BB Curls: 10xbar 8x65 8x75 8x95
Tri Cable Pushdowns: 3x10-12
SS w/
Machine Preacher Curls: 3x8
Tri Kickbacks: 2x10-12
SS w/
Conc. Curls: 2x8

Later Bro's

----------


## fran_cisco

**Edited: Read the Rules!**

----------


## superluckycat

Saturday 1/27/07

Weight: 188

Shoulders

Machine Shoulder Press: 5x5-12 up to 200lbs
DB Side Laterals: 3x8 20-30
SS With:
DB Shoulder Press: 3x6 45
DB Bent Flyes (rear delt): 4x8-12 20-25
Front Lateral Raises: 3x8 20-30

7 rounds of shadowboxing and rope. 2 mins on 30 sec rest.

Later

----------


## superluckycat

Monday 1/29/07

Weight: 190lbs

Lunch: 20 minute boxer jog w/abs and rope skipping

Chest:

Incline Bench: 2x8-135 5x185 7x225 (Pain in pec so didn't take it to 245)
Dumb Bell 15 Degree Incline Bench: 6x70 6x70 6x90 
Hammer Strength Wide Presses: 6x225 6x275 7x315
Dips: 6, 6, 10x35

Boxing: 6 rounds - 2 min 30 sec rest. Shadow, H-bag.

----------


## superluckycat

Tuesday 1/30/07

Weight 191

Lunch: Run 10mins moderate pace

Back

Lat Pulldown: 5x8
One Arm DB Row: 8-45 8-65 8-70 12-80
Chins: 3x8
Cable Row: 3x8
Stiff Arm push downs: 2x10

----------


## superluckycat

As some of you may know my cycle ended on the 11th because of my dumbass spilling my CYP so it was only 7 weeks long.

In PCT now Nolva only. Energy and drive are definitely down. Strength is going down a little.

Start: 175 lbs
Now: 192 lbs

17 lbs in 7 weeks. Now we'll see how much I can keep (except the fat I gained also.)

----------


## crazycrab

bro thats a shame about the CYP. you made good gains nin 7 weeks. Keep us posted.

----------


## superluckycat

Friday 2/2/07

Man awsome pump today especially since the test is suppossedly out of my system.

Weight: 192lbs. In PCT and still gaining weight. Hope it ain't lard I gotta burn off later.

Shoulders & Arms

Machine Shoulder Press: 5x7-12 up to 190lbs
DB Side Laterals: 3x6 20
SS With:
DB Shoulder Press: 3x6-8 45
DB Bent Flyes (rear delt): 4x8 20
Close Grip Bench: 8x95 8x115 12x165
SS with:
BB Curls:8x55 8x55 9x95
Tri Cable Pushdowns: 3x8
SS with:
Machine Preacher Curls: 3x8

My shirts fit too tight after that combo :Wink: 

Later

----------


## 2bshredded

I've been lurking watching your progress....good job. I'm sure you'll lose some but hopefully just h2o.

----------

